# TANG BAND W5-1138



## maverickmann (Jun 11, 2006)

Not mine but a great deal if you ever wanted to try them out.

TANG BAND W5-1138 (List: $97.99) Neodymium Low Frequency Woofer 5-1/4" 5.25 inch | eBay


----------

